# Few pictures to tease!



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

We got a 3" storm over Christmas. I used my truck to do all the plowing but left a few lots to do over the next couple of days with the tractor.

The tractor is a 2004 Kioti DK55 with a 8 ft push box on front. Overall it worked excellent, makes cleanup very fast.

Let me know what you guys think and dont drool to much!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Show off


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not sure if Im excited over the tractor or the snow....? lol

Nice pics


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Yup, you know it has been to long when snow pictures look good.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

L.I.Mike;1395270 said:


> Yup, you know it has been to long when snow pictures look good.


:laughing::laughing: wait wait wait whats this snow that you speak of?  I dont know if I've seen any of that yet....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Snow? What's that  Only seen about 8 inches so far, but that was in October


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Update this thread with some pics of the blower getting a work out. 

Whats the specs on that tractor? Weight?

I'm just starting my research into tractors, and that thing looks like me. Nice ride!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry 8ft plow on that tractor put a 10 on there

Hey you the man you got the snow looks like fun times


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

After seeing all that snow I think I need a cold shower:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont want to hijack your thread but...
I have been looking to upgrade my tractor, Looking seriously at a DK50. Not sure if a Deere, Kubota, New Holland are worth the extra 3-4k? As close to apples to apples as you can get? The big three so to speek aren't going to make me any more money than the Kioti. What are your thoughts, do you feel the Kioti is a better value? Good all around size? Transport issues? Im assuming it works just fine. Is it a good size for a mix of res/ sm. comm? I know we all want the biggest if money was no object. I'm looking for that sweet spot where I can use for some loading as well as blowing, brush hogging, back-hoe, Harley rake. etc... Glad you had snow to play in !!
Thanks


----------



## okmetoo (Oct 13, 2002)

I am jealous


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Antlerart06;1395424 said:


> Sorry 8ft plow on that tractor put a 10 on there
> 
> Hey you the man you got the snow looks like fun times


I agree a 10ft would be nice! The tractor handles the 8ft no problem. However the tractor is mostly doing condos this year and a 10ft would not fit into a parking stall.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mike NY;1395850 said:


> I dont want to hijack your thread but...
> I have been looking to upgrade my tractor, Looking seriously at a DK50. Not sure if a Deere, Kubota, New Holland are worth the extra 3-4k? As close to apples to apples as you can get? The big three so to speek aren't going to make me any more money than the Kioti. What are your thoughts, do you feel the Kioti is a better value? Good all around size? Transport issues? Im assuming it works just fine. Is it a good size for a mix of res/ sm. comm? I know we all want the biggest if money was no object. I'm looking for that sweet spot where I can use for some loading as well as blowing, brush hogging, back-hoe, Harley rake. etc... Glad you had snow to play in !!
> Thanks


You are right the big three arent going to make you anymore money. My previous tractor was a kubota and I loved it. I was unsure about purchasing a kioti but reviews were good and the price was good!

We drive the tractor from site to site, does around 25 km, the tractor is around 6k empty without attachment. For us its a good size tractor for now but I can see in the near future upgrading to a 80-100hp tractor.

Next year were going to be doing more residential then this year and the more power will be needed for the blower. The DK55 runs the blower fine for blowing piles etc but to do 60-70 houses it would be slow.

When we get some more snow ill post some!


----------

